# Hi from Southampton UK!



## max.fox.audiolock (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm Max and was recommended to visit your forum and post about anti-piracy measures by Steve from SynthMagic! You can find my post in the commercial section of the site (just search for AudioLock and you'll find it there).

I'm up for any discussions on piracy and how we can help you out, so feel free to drop me a line anytime ([email protected]) or chat to me on the forums.


----------

